# Hoje começa a Primavera



## kikofra (20 Mar 2010 às 12:11)

Este ano o Equinócio ocorre no dia 20 de Março às 17h32m. Este instante marca o início da Primavera no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se por 92,75 dias até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Junho às 12h28m.
Equinócio: instante em que o Sol, no seu movimento anual aparente, corta o equador celeste. A palavra de origem latina significa "noite igual ao dia", pois nestas datas dia e noite têm igual duração.


http://www.oal.ul.pt/index.php?link=destaque&id=166


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2010 às 13:13)

*"Vamos ter uma Primavera chuvosa"*



> Não é uma pessoa qualquer a dizê-lo. José Manuel da Costa Teso, o meteorologista avisa que a Primavera vai ser chuvosa e mais fria do que a anterior. O calor, esse, só chega mesmo em Junho.
> 
> O inverno foi rigoroso e faltou mesmo o "luar de Janeiro",caracterizado pelas noites frias e sol pela manhã, diz José Teso. "Desde Novembro de 2009 até hoje predominou a chuva", afirma. Fenómenos adversos como os mini-tornados, neve nas terras baixas, e o "desconforto térmico", provocado pelas temperaturas baixas foram também uma constante.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2010 às 13:25)

Por enquanto , da varanda ainda avisto as árvores despidas, até tristes.







[/URL][/IMG]

No entanto, a partir de hoje , com mais chuva ou mais sol,
com mais frio ou com os primeiros calores, com mais cinzento ou mais azul,
o verde vai começar a despontar e em breve as árvores vestir-se-ão 
com os seus trajes habituais de Primavera:






[/URL][/IMG]

Nova corrida, nova Viagem pelas Estações do Tempo.
Novo ciclo.
Bem-vinda Primavera...


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2010 às 00:19)

Belo contraste

Na zona de Bragança os contrastes entre as estações são espetaculares


----------



## Curiosa* (25 Mar 2010 às 20:57)

Finalmente, a Primavera chegou e com ela veio um pouco de Sol e calor. O vento também marca presença, e as tardes e noites por aqui continuam muito frias.


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2010 às 21:12)

Curiosa* disse:


> Finalmente, a Primavera chegou e com ela veio um pouco de Sol e calor. O vento também marca presença, e as tardes e noites por aqui continuam muito frias.



No Funchal não reparei em grandes diferenças entre inverno e primavera, entre Março e Janeiro, por exemplo, os valores nem se alteraram muito. Acho que o inverno aí, é um bocado para o primaveril.  
Quanto às noites e tardes muito frias,  não sei de onde as reportas, mas falando por aquilo que sei e sinto, aqui não as tenho verificado ( em Lisboa). No Funchal duvido que esteja muito mais frio, pelo menos, normalmente.


----------



## Curiosa* (25 Mar 2010 às 21:21)

belem disse:


> No Funchal não reparei em grandes diferenças entre inverno e primavera, entre Março e Janeiro, por exemplo, os valores nem se alteraram muito. Acho que o inverno aí, é um bocado para o primaveril.
> Quanto às noites e tardes muito frias,  não sei de onde as reportas, mas falando por aquilo que sei e sinto, aqui não as tenho verificado ( em Lisboa). No Funchal duvido que esteja muito mais frio, pelo menos, normalmente.



A verdade é que aqui temos mais que uma estaçao por dia...Tanto tal Sol, como minutos depois Chove, e dps aparece Sol outra vez. 
Depois das chuvadas que tivemos nota-se diferença, pelo menos nesta semana. 

Quanto às noites, como vivo nas zonas mais altas do Funchal, nota-se um pouco mais que no centro da cidade.


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2010 às 21:30)

Curiosa* disse:


> A verdade é que aqui temos mais que uma estaçao por dia...Tanto tal Sol, como minutos depois Chove, e dps aparece Sol outra vez.
> Depois das chuvadas que tivemos nota-se diferença, pelo menos nesta semana.
> 
> Quanto às noites, como vivo nas zonas mais altas do Funchal, nota-se um pouco mais que no centro da cidade.



Estava  a guiar-me pelos valores das 2 estações meteorológicas do Funchal, que  penso que não estarem no centro da cidade, mas provavelmente deves viver num sítio bem alto então.


----------

